# how can i make floater hubcaps ?



## mid-tex rollers (Jun 27, 2006)

dos any body knows how to make floater hub caps? like they did back in the days. i think in the 50's


----------



## mid-tex rollers (Jun 27, 2006)

im trying to do something like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_7azyhSRSI


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mid-tex rollers_@Jul 18 2010, 11:53 AM~18074024
> *im trying to do something like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_7azyhSRSI
> *


That shit looks PIMP!!!! But he has the idea just needs the how to :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

i thought you were just being stupid but now i see what your talking about,that shit looks bad-ass!!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

From what I've seen it something you make at home. I know you drill the center of the spindel and tap it. Build a bracket that bolts to the spindel and holds the hub cap off the rim a lil bit. Also I think you would have to trim the clips off the back of the hub cap so they can not catch the rim while driving.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

and get valve stems that dont poke out where it would interfere with that hubcap there also....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

IF they are anything like "floaters" all that is done is the same spinning assembly that is used on spinning rims, and then they add weights to the bottom of the spinner.

You could try and look for a set of spinning wire wheels and modify them to fit your application, then just add wheel weights to the bottom of your hub caps.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 05:47 AM~18090571
> *IF they are anything like "floaters" all that is done is the same spinning assembly that is used on spinning rims, and then they add weights to the bottom of the spinner.
> 
> You could try and look for a set of spinning wire wheels and modify them to fit your application, then just add wheel weights to the bottom of your hub caps.
> *


no its not the same


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 06:47 AM~18090571
> *IF they are anything like "floaters" all that is done is the same spinning assembly that is used on spinning rims, and then they add weights to the bottom of the spinner.
> 
> You could try and look for a set of spinning wire wheels and modify them to fit your application, then just add wheel weights to the bottom of your hub caps.
> *





> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 20 2010, 03:01 PM~18094015
> *no its not the same
> *


Like he said not the same. Caps that are set up that way allways move and do not look as good.


----------

